# Melb metro north YVW



## nothern.brewer (26/11/21)

Hi all,

Creating a post to populate with info as it comes in for Yarra Valley Water in Melb Metro North.

Ppm
Ph: 7.1~7.5
Calcium: 3~5
Magnesium: 1.2~2
Sodium: 4.5~7
Chloride: 8~12
Sulphate: 1.5~2
Alkalinity: 12~20
Hardness: 14~20
Bicarbonate: 15.5~24.4

If anyone has a more up-to-date report from the region please let me know.


----------



## Nuke Hunt (1/7/22)

Hey mate. Where did you get this info from? I am trying to find one for outer east (Ringwood) - can find anything online

Cheers


----------

